
Visual Studio Code 1.3 Released - ramenmeal
https://code.visualstudio.com/Updates#_tabs
======
ramenmeal
Linked directly to tabs since that's probably the biggest announcement of this
update, and also Microsoft uses the same URL to all VS Code updates (hacker
news doesn't allow duplicate url submissions).

------
NuSkooler
I've been very impressed with the quality and quickness of features in Visual
Studio Code (I mostly use it for Node.js).

One odd/annoying change in this release is files opened up via the open
anything action (CTRL-shift-p) don't seem to stick around in the editor - the
tab closes for example if you debug/F5.

~~~
ramenmeal
The tab is in preview until you perform a certain set of actions (double click
the tab, edit the file, etc.). I'm not sure if there is a setting to always
open a tab in non-preview mode.

------
ramenmeal
Anyone know the keybinding command to go directly to a tab? I'd like to use
cmd+tab number to go directly to one. I don't know what to bind them to in
keybindings.json.

